

Longest & Darkest Lunar Eclipse of the Century - 15th and 16th June 2011 - igoogledit
http://www.igoogledit.info/2011/06/longest-darkest-lunar-eclipse-of.html

======
ColinWright
See also: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2652387>

